# Reducing Calorie Intake



## Guest (Jan 1, 2020)

I have read that some people live off 800 calories a day, so I have set myself a goal this new year to reduce my calorie intake. Currently my calorie intake is between 1550 and 1750 but I want to reduce my calorie intake to basically lose weight.

I am monitoring my calorie intake with a fitness app.

Do you monitor your daily calorie intake?

What is the lowest calorie intake you have acheived?

Any advice is also appreciated.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’ve recently lost 2.5 stone (35lb) on the WW app.

I think it’s based at around 1200 calories per day for me.

Following their plan (on the app it’s so easy) I never felt starving hungry and was able to make healthy choices.

I wasn’t 100% but kept to it most days and it’s re-trained my eating and I’m better at balancing those days when I want to indulge. I still use it to maintain for a while.

Ok for a quick fix or kick start but I don’t think going too low is sustainable tbh.

I’m having a medical procedure tomorrow which has meant a couple of days on very low calorie intake and it’s quite unpleasant. If it weren’t for the fact I would screw up the procedure I would have weakened by now and eaten and probably have pigged out to compensate 

Good way too to lose the extra pounds I put on by allowing myself a 3 week indulgence period leading up to and over Xmas. 

I admit yesterday thinking maybe I’ll do a 5:2 or 6:1 regime in future but after a few hours feeling very hungry realised I’d fail very fast!

I think it’s common for very low calorie plans to work only short term but the pounds go back on (and more) as soon as you stop. They don’t teach healthy eating either.

There is an app called myfitnesspal which is similar to WW in setting healthy goals and gives a free trial.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

800cals sounds like the fast day on the 5:2 diet. It's do-able and maintain-able, but you have to get into the right "head space". I found that the most difficult part, but once achieved, plain sailing.

I've stopped now, but still do the odd fast day ( usually before I do a weigh-in)


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

800 calories a day, in my opinion is far too low, that's not healthy nor sustainable.

I dont exercise as much as I should, though I'm gonna try and increase that, and I eat about 1500 a day and I'm usually maintaining, or losing a little (which I'm happy with). 
Generally blokes need more calories than women, so I'd suggest only reducing your intake a little and see how it goes.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

saartje said:


> What is the lowest calorie intake you have acheived?


Sorry if I'm overstepping, but this doesn't sound like a very 'healthy' question to be asking.

Health is not about a number on the scale or a number of calories per day. It's not just physical health, but mental health too. And obsessively counting calories and trying to eat as few of them as possible doesn't sound very healthy to me.

I eat a whole-food, plant based diet. One of the things I particularly like about it is that I can stuff myself  But in all seriousness, I do think humans have a deep, evolutionary need to feel full, sated. Denying ourselves that need isn't good IMO.
I also think that evolutionary we are designed to go through periods of fasting, and there is compelling research that periodic fasting is very good for us (Dr. Valter Longo is a good one to look at).

That said, all of the fasting advocates I have looked at are very specific about who should absolutely not fast, and those with a history of eating disorders or anxiety disorders who could take it too far should not.

As for myself, eons ago I used to lose weight very successfully counting calories, but it was a horrible way to live - for me. These days the only times I count calories is when I start feeling run down, to make sure I'm eating enough.

@saartje if you want to lose weight, it may be worth looking at what you're eating, not just how many calories.
You can lose weight eating iceberg lettuce and diet coke. You can also lose weight stuffing yourself with hearty plant based stews and upping your activity level


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Ditto what’s already been said.
For me it’s about calories in, energy used and keeping a balance. 
The sluggish lack lustre feel of over indulging puts me off as well as the extra weight.
I couldn’t tell you how many calories I have. The pressure and guilt never worked for me.
I stick to the same breakfast and lunch daily which I enjoy. Lots of veg for my evening meal and I vary the meat.
This allows for a daily treat.
I hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2020)

I’ve counted calories and lost weight, but it wasn’t a sustainable way to live so I put some of it back on again. 800 calories is far too low though, and it doesn’t always follow that the less calories you consume the more you lose.

I’ve been doing weight watchers for the past few months and really like it. Without sounding like an advert, it’s about developing a more healthy lifestyle. I like that fruit and vegetables are ‘free’ (within reason) and healthy foods have low point values while unhealthy options have high ones, to encourage you to choose the healthy options even if technically the number of calories might be the same. Also there’s still room in the programme to have an occasional treat if you want it without going off plan. This way of eating is much more sustainable for me.

And of course exercise is important too!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I have lost weight with the Fast 800 diet which is endorsed by Dr Michael Moseley. It’s absolutely fine if you read the book, refer to their recipes and advice. The point being anyone can eat 800 calories with poor food choices and it isn’t sustainable but with wise choices, it’s fine. I absolutely advise getting the right details and to be sensible, the lowest calorie amount isn’t the goal. For me, I felt it was okay after years of eating disorders. I also kept some flexibility by referring to The Doctor’s Kitchen books.

I used My Fitness Pal app but I don’t use this to record exercise as it doesn’t log kettle bells which I was able to do on the diet. 

For me personally I don’t like Weightwatchers or Slimming World having used them, but that’s entirely my opinion and many do well on it. As I said, with the right advice, it’s possible to learn about good food choices in the Fast 800 too since much of the ‘free’ fruit and veg options apply to both diets as I recall.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Where does the number 800 come from? Just curious. 

I'm currently getting ready for a long-ish trail race in February. According to my phone app that I don't know how accurate it is, today's easy 5 mile run burned over 600 calories. If I only ate 800 a day I'd be in serious trouble as my trail runs regularly burn over 1000 calories. Again, assuming the app is accurate. But still, it's probably up there. 

I will say, I do struggle to eat sometimes after a hard run and I do end up 'fasting' just because my appetite shuts down periodically, but I more than make up for it when my appetite returns! Like I say, I don't think there is anything wrong with fasting, and probably a lot healthy about it, but 800 calories a day long term doesn't seem healthy or sustainable to me at all.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

The 800 is calories but, as I said, that's a "fast" day.
So you'd eat normally, and sensibly, 5 days of the week, fasting on 2days. These 2 days can be consecutive or separate.
Or
Do a 6:1 . Fast for a day each week.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

The 800 is based on this research here (Michael is a practicing GP)
https://thefast800.com/the-science/

800 is the first 8 or 12 weeks or as @SbanR says on intermittent days. It's not for everyone and the details should be carefully read.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I lost over a stone doing the 5.2 fasting diet. Then got bored with it. My husband got interested in making soup and I lost another one and a half stone by eating his soup for my main meal and just a small salad for lunch, porridge for breakfast. I also switched to butter and full fat milk because it fills you up. That was two years ago and I've managed to keep it of by going back to this regime if I overindulge like at christmas time!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

1200 is more reasonable. 
I wish I had willpower, still finishing Christmas goodies....


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

saartje said:


> I have read that some people live off 800 calories a day, so I have set myself a goal this new year to reduce my calorie intake. Currently my calorie intake is between 1550 and 1750 but I want to reduce my calorie intake to basically lose weight.
> 
> I am monitoring my calorie intake with a fitness app.
> 
> ...


800 calories a day! That's not healthy.

If I remember correctly I was told females generally need 1500calories a day and men 1800 a day minimum, it will depend on the individual but I wouldn't go below 1500, maybe 1200/1300 calories.

As you want to loose weight how about looking at what you are eating, rather than calorie count? Also, if you don't already, look at having a daily walk, bike ride, swimming . something you enjoy, start of gradually and work your way up, you'll find you loose weight but it'll be a gradual process and should be fun.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

anything under 1000 a day for even a short period isn't health, you may loss weight but your not doing your body any good.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ive lost close to 10 stone now (and kept it off for over 2 years), and i havent bothered with any faddy 'diet'.

If you want to lose weight, and more importantly, be healthy, then you have to educate yourself and make permanent changes to how to view food.

Rapid weight loss isnt good for you, and the vast majority of diet programmes are unsustainable, which is why so many people fail at them. Half of them make you feel god awful for the first few weeks as well. Someone i know tried the Cambridge Diet, and the meal replacers were just full of crap (the bars were just various forms of sugar), and fruit and veg were limited! Starving yourself is not healthy.

Im not a fan of paying to lose weight either, but i do understand that some people need that sort of support. Ive heard good things about Noom, which is based on helping you make better choices, rather than selling you over priced, processed, artificial crap.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Nonnie said:


> Ive lost close to 10 stone now (and kept it off for over 2 years), and i havent bothered with any faddy 'diet'.
> 
> If you want to lose weight, and more importantly, be healthy, then you have to educate yourself and make permanent changes to how to view food.
> 
> ...


wow well done.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> Ive lost close to 10 stone now (and kept it off for over 2 years), and i havent bothered with any faddy 'diet'.
> 
> If you want to lose weight, and more importantly, be healthy, then you have to educate yourself and make permanent changes to how to view food.
> 
> ...


After spending most of my life trying to lose weight, doing so then putting it and more back on again I really began to despair of ever being slimmer.
However I've hit on the best diet ever and it is........

Eating less!

Portion control is really the only answer for me at least. I can still eat the things I like if I want to so I don't feel deprived, just not so much of it. The consequence is that my stomach has shrunk and I feel full far more quicker then I used to. I only eat if I'm hungry, so if I'm just feeling peckish rather then starving to death, then I will just have some soup or an omelette or something. I don't eat between meals either. I've no idea how many calories I'm consuming each day, don't really care to be honest and the weight has been steadily going away. I've moved away from living to eat and more towards eating to live.

I don't weigh myself either so I'm not sure how much I've lost, but it's possible I've lost two stone. Another two and I will be content. 
I've found that weighing myself seems to be counterproductive for me. I start by weighing myself weekly but before I know it I'm weighing myself constantly all day and getting despondent because I don't seem to be losing weight.
So I go by how my clothes feel. I've got a number of stored away clothes of smaller sizes and the thrill of finding not only can I get into a size smaller but it's slightly loose is wonderful. I have certain clothes that I really love and want to wear again and feel good in them not trussed up like a turkey ready for the oven. Every now and again I will try them on and the joy of finding them fitting me is indescribable.

I dont exercise, not even walking the dog very often as my back pain stops me. I do need to lose weight to see if this will help with the back pain.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I agree with others reducing calories is not really healthy. I think it’s all about being more active and eating good foods. Treats are fine in moderation. Since I started running I’ve thought more about what I’m eating. Do you do sport ? 


I don’t know if you drink but the first thing to go when I put on a few pounds is wine. I rarely drink now.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Siskin said:


> I don't weigh myself either


Ditto to this. I only ever get weighed when i go to the doctors, which isnt often.

I only know how much i have lost as there was an almost 2.5 year gap between weigh in at the docs, which was when i got my eating habits under control. I wanted help with a health issue, and felt i had no right to seek it (nor did i feel my doc would be willing to when i was morbidly obese) when i wasnt looking after myself.

What i weigh doesnt matter to me. Its my health that does. I dont want to be a statistic; i dont want a stroke in my 40's. I dont want to have to rely on medication for diabetes, blood pressure or high cholesterol. Which i now dont have to worry about.

I either lose weight eating and exercising as i do, or i dont. There is nothing else i can do. I have a huge calorie deficit, if thats not enough, then so be it.

I think people focus too much on the aesthetics. I wont ever look good without surgery now any way!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, and another thing to do is get rid of any unsupportive people in your life.

I had a 'friend' who was/is also VERY overweight. She didnt like it when i started to lose weight, and was constantly trying to get me to go out for a 'treat'. Treats are fine, if A) you enjoy them, and B) they arent 2-3 times a week! She was obsessed with this place called Creams which basically just sells huge desserts and she'd try to get me to go at least once a week. Even before wanting to lose weight i didnt enjoy it; huge portions and soooo sickly.

She'd try to make me feel guilty all the time when i didnt want to sit around stuffing my face and i soon realised we werent mates, she just wanted an eating companion (or someone to walk with so that my dog would wear out her dog - but thats another gripe). I just started saying no thanks, and she eventually stopped asking.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

There has been research about how long term weight loss is damn near impossible and how diets can backfire because people eventually regain all the weight and sometimes even more. I personally wouldn't bother with diets and calorie restrictions. It would've been a good thing for our ancestors to put on some extra weight because they never knew when their next meal would be in ancient times. A person's body will act like they're starving themselves and make them even more hungry.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I’m going to play devils advocate and say it’s what works for you as long as it’s sensible. 

Fast 800 works for me. I lost 2 stone over 6 months last year and kept it off bar 4lbs over Xmas. I felt a lot better and the chronic heartburn went away. It suits me and my lifestyle. I shop local, am veggie and don’t do supermarkets much so it’s good. I can’t abide faddy stuff, any diet not supported by science or buying into brands food full of additives but others may. 

There are also app based diets, I’ve heard good things about Noom. 

But ultimately eating less is all. Eating well (and ideally seasonally to benefit our planet), less meat and moving more, with a good dollop of wanting to do it (not ice cream, no dollops of that!)


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Btw my colon cleanse over the last couple of days for today’s procedure lost me 6lb! 

But I was so hungry and the cleanse part wasn’t pleasant so I wouldn’t recommend it for weight loss


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmm... I will finish that last box of biscuits and the panettone...then will join the 800 cal brigade...
Just beware that dieting is addictive..
Seriously.

Once you get the high of getting slimmer and slimmer is hard to stop.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I lost 6 stone eating 1500 calories a day. When my weight loss slowed, I dropped my calories to 1000 a day and I’ve lost another 2 stone 2.5lbs and I’m still losing. Counting calories works for me. I’m not a fast loser; I’m slow but steady. I hope to reach my goal eventually. I just follow a healthy well balanced diet with an occasional treat to stop cravings. I was becoming crippled with arthritis so I had to lose weight or I would end up in a wheelchair.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I lost 2 stones when I was pregnant with my younger son and have never put the weight back on again, in fact since then I battle to gain weight :Smug

I don't recommend it though because it's so life changing!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I lost a stone over a year just by starting Pilates and doing half an hour n the Wii fit a few times a week (no real serious reason, just getting a little too close to 12 stone for my liking). Didn't really change what I ate too much, though I try to be sensible. Certainly never bothered counting calories or weighing anything! Oh, and I always use butter and full fat milk, never low cal or reduced fat gimmicky stuff because whatever they replace the elements they take out to make the packet claims usually comes with plenty of downsides, including making you more hungry (well, how else would they sell more of their products  )

The problem with most 'programme' diets is they don't teach you good food habits, they just teach mindless obedience to a way of doing things, and once you leave that framework behind it can be hard to keep the weight off. Generally speaking many would get better results just by doing bit more physical exercise and eating a bit less in general, plus reducing processed food intake in favour of proper basic fruit, veg, meat etc.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I find the scan facility on the WW app very useful.

You can scan the bar code of most products for their point value. I find it steers me away from the easy/lazy processed food option as they are generally high points, and towards the healthy ingredients to cook fresh (which in reality rarely takes much longer).

It just pulls me up and makes me think before I grab the easy option.

Even without the app, you remember and identify the villains on the shelf 

WW has made me think more about what I shove in my gob. I can have whatever I want, but I then balance the “naughty” by being extra good some other day in the week.

There will always be occasions when I want a high calorie indulgence and I don’t have to deny myself that occasional pleasure or sabotage my healthy eating forever.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2020)

Thank you all for your great replies and advice. I have decided to do a lower calorie diet of 1200 calories per day and yes I am increasing my exercising. I have been pretty busy since new years day so I apologise for my delay in replying.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@saartje How is your diet going? Ive not managed to even eat sensibly  I hate this time of year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2020)

kimthecat said:


> @saartje How is your diet going? Ive not managed to even eat sensibly  I hate this time of year.


I am sticking to it and exercising more. Haven't weighed myself yet though.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

saartje said:


> I am sticking to it and exercising more. Haven't weighed myself yet though.


More importantly, how do you feel?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

saartje said:


> I am sticking to it and exercising more. Haven't weighed myself yet though.


Well done !


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2020)

O2.0 said:


> More importantly, how do you feel?


I am exercising more to take my mind off eating. The exercising more is atually making me feel positive that I can do this and focused and determined.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Why is Saartje showing up as a deleted member? That's one heck of a calorie restriction that can make you disappear entirely!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

O2.0 said:


> Why is Saartje showing up as a deleted member? That's one heck of a calorie restriction that can make you disappear entirely!


Oh, that's really strange. I wanted to know how he got on with his diet and whether his parents with the awful neighbours are ok.
Hope he comes back


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Can a Mod explain please?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I think he very much resembled a banned member who then resembled another member (different cat photos).
Compare posts from certain thread...
Guessing of course...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He asked for his account to be closed.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> He asked for his account to be closed.


Is the "deleted member" a new thing? In the past when accounts have been closed, it shows the member's username and then 'guest.' Why delete the username as well?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

O2.0 said:


> Is the "deleted member" a new thing? In the past when accounts have been closed, it shows the member's username and then 'guest.' Why delete the username as well?


Data protection I believe


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

lymorelynn said:


> Data protection I believe


I'm not following?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

O2.0 said:


> I'm not following?


So they can't be followed through t'interweb by typing their user name in, as they may use the same name in differing account ? (Just guessing there BTW)
Such a shame. I know they were thinking about it, I shall miss their posts


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Data protection I believe





mrs phas said:


> So they can't be followed through t'interweb by typing their user name in, as they may use the same name in differing account ? (Just guessing there BTW)
> Such a shame. I know they were thinking about it, I shall miss their posts


But it's still all over the forum..........should the mods be removing it?


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

rona said:


> But it's still all over the forum..........should the mods be removing it?


I dunno, as i said just guessing
but,
if that is the reason, then I guess so


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

As far as I was aware all of their posts should show as 'deleted member' I don't think we can go through all posts to see if they have been named or tagged. If they have been tagged and you click on the name it takes you to an error message


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

mrs phas said:


> So they can't be followed through t'interweb by typing their user name in, as they may use the same name in differing account ? (Just guessing there BTW)
> Such a shame. I know they were thinking about it, I shall miss their posts


That's actually poor Internet safety and only advised if you have social Internet presence are one of those whose jobs is being an Internet sensation for want of a better word which extends several platforms.. I highly doubt joing a forum about pets wouldn't be the sort of think people should worry about.


----------

